# Amp repair here or Twin Cities



## mnmax8238 (Oct 15, 2017)

I have SS Reference 6.0 and 3.0 that were working fine when i pulled them from my truck 18 years ago. They have been sitting in my garage, the RCA jacks are slightly corroded and pitted.

Anyone here repair amps or does any one know of someone in the Twin Cities area?

Thanks


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

https://m.ebay.com/itm/10-pieces-So...NOS/332396416724?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


These work maybe?


----------

